# 1966 Schwinn Sting-Ray 5 Speed Fastback in Coppertone



## bikemonkey (Sep 23, 2018)

Just finished the deep cleaning and repair on this beauty. If you like glamour shots and nuts and bolts - here is the photo album made for the owner detailing some of the work.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice! I love the looks of the
Sprint sprockets! Killer bike.


----------



## Remotseer62 (Oct 24, 2021)

Is it for sale? I had one. Stolen at age 10. I'm 59 now


----------



## nick tures (Oct 25, 2021)

nice bike !!


----------



## vince72 (Nov 15, 2021)

How do fastbacks ride? 
I bought a frame and wondering how well or comfy they ride


----------

